# Wurst case.....



## Steve H (Jan 21, 2021)

Wurst case


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 21, 2021)

Steve...that's just so wrong it almost seems right.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jan 21, 2021)

I know, right?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 21, 2021)

You'd have every dog and cat in the neighborhood following you! Maybe some of the neighbors also!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jan 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> You'd have every dog and cat in the neighborhood following you! Maybe some of the neighbors also!
> 
> Ryan


Considering my neighborhood......


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 21, 2021)

LOL!!!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 21, 2021)

thats great, wasn't expecting that!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hilarious!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 23, 2021)

Love it, where do I order one! RAY


----------

